
A simple breathing trick can change your life - Malifalitiko
https://www.bbc.com/reel/video/p08bl6tl/how-a-simple-breathing-trick-can-change-your-life
======
chrisrickard
Breathing (techniques) seems to be a semi-regular theme on HN, but I must
admit I have never given it any more than skimming the articles.

Just curious - has anyone seen significant positive changes from introducing
something like pranayama?

~~~
nokya
Hi,

I am 38 and started simple 5min meditation sessions through controlled
breathing around 6 months ago just to "see what comes out of it".

I can't say it solved anything and I didn't start this in the middle of some
personal crisis, in my opinion.

Still, I kept doing it and after a few sessions, I started reaching a state of
mind that I enjoyed enough to keep repeating the exercise. Now I enjoy longer
sessions (~10 minutes), either in the morning, or sometimes in the middle of
the day while hidden somewhere secret at my office.

I wouldn't tell you to do it because "it will be awesome". Still, I thought it
as a life experiences worth giving it a try, and I might actually enjoy it
while not losing much.

I started simply: I put any device around me into silent mode, I set up a
timer for 5 minutes on my wristwatch, then sit on the floor comfortably. I
close my eyes and begin breathing just a little bit slower and deeper than I'd
usually do. Here comes the challenge: I try to focus my attention on my
respiration and to keep anything else out. You would be amazed at how many
times your brain literally, and relentlessly, tries to focus your attention on
anything else but your respiration. At the beginning, 5 minutes felt so long
that I would even open my eyes to check whether I had actually started the
timer...

